# Do you receive a Gas Fitters Ticket with the Red Seal Plumbing License



## Nerter (Feb 6, 2012)

I am studying up on gas piping since we were never taught that stuff; however, I am a little confused, do you also receive a Gas Fitters License when you acquire the Red Seal Plumbing License in Ontario? Because if you cannot legally work in that field, why would you have to answer questions of that nature? :001_unsure:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why don't you post an introduction, like you were politely asked in the last thread you started. 

Or else stop asking questions.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's the link----> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Nerter (Feb 6, 2012)

RealLivePlumber: I did post an introductory...The forum is a bit confusing and it does not suggest where to input an introductory, maybe you could reformat your forum with an actual introduction tab that would assist new members in the process.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gas / fuel is governed by TSSA in ontario

They are separate tickets


----------



## Nerter (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you OldSchool, that is what I thought. I don't understand why than there were so many questions on gas and medical piping or any at all for that matter. It is my understanding that Red Seal Plumbers in Alberta receive a gas fitter 1 ticket with their plumbing license (uncertain of the accuracy of that info). However I was certain that it didn't apply to Ontario.
Thanks again


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

cadhoo4 said:


> Thank you OldSchool, that is what I thought. I don't understand why than there were so many questions on gas and medical piping or any at all for that matter. It is my understanding that Red Seal Plumbers in Alberta receive a gas fitter 1 ticket with their plumbing license (uncertain of the accuracy of that info). However I was certain that it didn't apply to Ontario.
> Thanks again


In alberta we get a gas fitter b ticket as part of our plumbing apprenticeship. This allows us to work on gas appliances under 400MBH. Med gas is covered for us too. Anything that is part of the plumbing curriculum in any province can be on the red seal exam.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

We are taught the Gas B, Cross connection, and Med gas in BC. Almost everyone gets their B gas ticket, about 60% get the backflow ticket (then about half let it lapse), and they only taught the theory for med gas and did not offer us certification ( I think the union school offers the cert ).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The red seal is the same as an interprovincal plumbing ticket...

At one time there were two separate license ... One for provincial in your province and an interprovincal license.... One would first have to write the provincial license first then write again for interprovincal license ...

Interprovincal allowed you to work in any province as a plumber with the exception of Quebec ...

Now both license is combined into the red seal license ... Allowing you to work in any province ..

So yes things are done differently in each province but the test are all the same...

Here is a question...

So in Ontario plumbing is a separate ticket from gas ... But in some provinces it is not...

So if an Ontario red seal goes to a different province would he be allowed to do gas work???


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Here is a question...
> 
> So in Ontario plumbing is a separate ticket from gas ... But in some provinces it is not...
> 
> So if an Ontario red seal goes to a different province would he be allowed to do gas work???


Simple answer: Absolutely not.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wundumguy said:


> Simple answer: Absolutely not.


I know you are from BC

But.... It's seems like Alberta has a different standard

I wonder how they handle that


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

The answer is the same: Absolutely not.

There is a misconception that gas fitting is "included" in the Red Seal Plumber certification in BC and AB. This is the result of an over simplification of the certification systems in BC and AB. It is more correctly stated:

A Plumber Apprentice in BC or AB receives classroom training towards BOTH the Red Seal Plumber certification AND the respective Provincial Domestic/Commercial (400,000 BTU/h) gas fitting certification with electrical endorsement. The Domestic/Commercial Gas Certificate is a "restricted" or "limited" certification often refered to as "Class B" or "Class 2".

The Red Seal Plumber certificate itself does not include Gasfitter B and is not a substitute for a Provincial gas certificate. For apprentices in both BC and AB, the Gasfitter certification is optional. That is, an apprentice can opt out of the Gasfitter "Class B", "Class 2", or "Domestic/Commercial" exam if he doesn't want the privelege of working without supervision on gas systems.

A Red Seal Plumber from Ontario who also holds an equivalent Ontario gas certificate may write the Alberta Qualification exam. A Red Seal Plumber from Ontario who does not possess an Ontario gas certificate, but can demonstrate 4,500 hours and 36 months hands on experience as a Gas Fitter B may also write the Alberta Qualification exam.

Government of Alberta, Apprentice and Industry training:

An apprentice who successfully completes a program as a Plumber and Gasfitter 2nd class will be issued two Alberta Journeyman Certificates – one as a Plumber and one as a Gasfitter (B).

The Gasfitter (B) trade does not participate in the Interprovincial Standards Red Seal Program.


----------



## thepmac (Apr 26, 2011)

well said. I'd like to add that two separate tests still need to be written in Alberta, the Alberta journeyman test and the red seal test. You can fail the red seal and still practice as journeyman in Alberta, but no where else. Also it is not only the Gas fitter B certification that is not valid across Canada, the Gas fitter A ticket (unlimited btu) is also only valid in Alberta or its provence of issue.

I had a buddy a few years ago who was quite upset that his gas fitter A ticket did not qualify him to get the $2000 federal apprenticeship grant, since the grant is only for red seal trades.

I have also ran into problems doing out of town work in Saskatchewan or BC, since I am not licensed to work on gas in those provinces. Usually have to hire a local plumber to do the gas work, or pull the permits at least.


----------

